# Raleigh Tourist Chain case



## Geordie Boy (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello I am looking for A chain case for my 1976 Raleigh Tourist or A source to purchase one. Thanks Bill


----------



## jackomeano (Sep 19, 2011)

*Picture of what you need*

Hello,
Im Jacko and Im in Italy and there are alot of pieces and parts if you look on ebay .it and find something maybe we can get you what u want or sent picture of the design and maybe I can find one for you for a deal, If you can get me some bmx brake levers?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Sep 19, 2011)

*Break Levers*

Jacko What brand of break lever are you looking for? Do you need A pair 2


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 19, 2011)

Yellow Jersey in Madison has ones from India for 49.99:
http://www.yellowjersey.org/eastbits.html


----------



## Geordie Boy (Sep 19, 2011)

*chain case*

Thanks Andrew  Yellow Jersey is A great shop I had A frame painted by them A wile back. Thanks Bill


----------

